# Intel 4965AGN with ndis



## Mormegil (Jul 15, 2009)

I just installed FreeBSD 7.2 on an Asus F3sv laptop.  After lots of fruitless searching, I've about given up on getting a native driver (Intel 4965AGN) running so I installed a kernel module using ndis and a Windows driver.  No success here, either.

Ifconfig shows 'no carrier', and I'm not able to connect to the network.  Running ifconfig ndis0 scan actually does successfully detect a number of available wireless networks, so there is clearly wireless connectivity going on.  Dmesg reveals an error when loading the module.  What do you say?  Do I go buy a known-working card, or is there hope at getting this working?

The output from dmesg:


```
ndis0: <Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN> mem 0xfe1fe000-0xfe1fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
ndis0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
ndis0: Ethernet address: 00:13:e8:35:51:d9
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 6000138d (unknown error)
```

ifconfig shows


```
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:13:e8:35:51:d9
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (OFDM/18Mbps)
        [b]status: no carrier[/b]
        ssid Ea channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:18:f8:aa:e8:bd
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen quite a few people try and fail to get a 4965AGN working with NDIS.  I really recommend taking the leap to FreeBSD 8.0.  Beta1 has been very stable for me, native 4965AGN support is builtin, and it has many other improvements!


----------



## Mormegil (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.  I'd been hesitant to upgrade to 8.0 but I think I may as well just go for it.  It's only a personal machine and I really don't want to put anything other than FreeBSD on it.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 23, 2009)

I also tried and was unsuccessful to get the 4965 working with NDIS.

I now have OpenBSD on my laptop and iwn works pretty good, since FreeBSD iwn is a port of the OpenBSD driver I would expect it also works OK.

Only downside is that 802.11n isn't supported ... Only 802.11g ...


----------

